# Thunder jerseys unveiled



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.nba.com/thunder/

they are on the front page. The uniforms look great in my opinion. Much beter than they looked on the video game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the road ones more than the home ones.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Me too. I like the combination of colors on the sides of the jersey, I think thats what makes them look good. The lettering is nice as well. They have made the best of classic style.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The blue ones are ugly..


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Cris said:


> The blue ones are ugly..


Frankly, I disagree. Not only that, it could be worse. They could say "OKC" instead of Oklahoma City as they should. So far, Bennett has done a lot right. The only mistake is that hideous screech theme song.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

The whites remind me too much of Denver, and the Blue ones remind me too much of New York. I'm sure it's just the way they look in the picture but that doesn't bode well. I think the look of them is too plain, just like the logo. Overall they failed pretty badly.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

tha supes said:


> The whites remind me too much of Denver, and the Blue ones remind me too much of New York. I'm sure it's just the way they look in the picture but that doesn't bode well. I think the look of them is too plain, just like the logo. Overall they failed pretty badly.


Concerning the uniform, plain is good. There are not many teams with a clean, uncluttered look for the jerseys. With the logo on the shorts, it actually justifies a logo like the Thunder chose. Also, keep in mind. Most first logos are a bit drab. I bet the future ones are a lot nicer.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

They don't look bad.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dull as hell.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I like the road look.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> Frankly, I disagree. Not only that, it could be worse. They could say "OKC" instead of Oklahoma City as they should. So far, Bennett has done a lot right. The only mistake is that hideous screech theme song.


:lol: :lol:



You must be blind or something.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be blind or something.


No. I see perfectly fine. Why do you ask?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> No. I see perfectly fine. Why do you ask?


It makes me wonder, since you're of the opinion that A) the uniforms are anything but generic (and god-awful) crap that could have used for literally any team nickname out there, and B) that Clay Bennett's gang are doing a lot _right_. I mean... really?


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> It makes me wonder, since you're of the opinion that A) the uniforms are anything but generic (and god-awful) crap that could have used for literally any team nickname out there, and B) that Clay Bennett's gang are doing a lot _right_. I mean... really?


Not just the uniforms. He has done a great deal right. I guess you have to be an adult to understand. Too bad you fail to qualify.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> Not just the uniforms.


:lol: Oh really? What else? Enlighten us.




Hallway said:


> He has done a great deal right. I guess you have to be an adult to understand. Too bad you fail to qualify.


You are such a homer, its disgusting. I mean its one thing to root for the NBA team that moved to your city, but even attempting to defend Clay Bennett and making him out to be anything but a weasel just shows how little you understand about the real world outside your little ranch. We've gone over this before. You're obviously way too dim to grasp the concept of honesty, morality, or ethics. What a fool you are. Wake up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The "Oklahoma City" across the chest is not a good look. The road jerseys look kinda like the free agent jerseys in NBA Live. Plain blue.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I agree with the poster who stated that they failed pretty badly. In all my years watching sports, I'm used to seeing expansion teams get it horribly wrong in their first year (i.e. Tampa Bay Devil Rays, Arizona Diamondbacks, Florida Marlins, Toronto Raptors, Vancouver Grizzlies, Florida Panthers, Colorado Avalanche, etc.) . It's sort of custom, so I'm not giving the franchise a hard time because of that, because god knows your first outing isn't going to be the best looking image for the team.

But I have to say...this might be the worst "trifecta" I've ever seen for any team in sports. This is absolutely horrible. The name, the logo, and now...the jerseys. Usually teams get one of the three right. This is just horrendous. The name "Thunder" and the logo are the truly horrible ones. The jerseys aren't _horrible_ per se, just really uninspired. Is that the most creative look they can come up with? I understand and can even appreciate the direction to keep things "simple", but you've got to look somewhat distinctive also. Those jerseys are just a rehash (with slight alterations) of designs we've seen from the Nuggets, Hornets, and Knicks.

Epic fail for the Thunder franchise.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

IMO 'Thunder' wasn't a bad place to start. Better than Barons or Marshals. Once they unveiled the logo though, that's when it all went downhill.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Chan said:


> The "Oklahoma City" across the chest is not a good look. *The road jerseys look kinda like the free agent jerseys in NBA Live.* Plain blue.


:lol: so true.


----------

